# Der "persönlicher Weltenzerstörer"



## Restrike (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich google seit gestern und weiß es immernoch nicht.
Wo bekommt man den Bauplan für den Persönlicher Weltenzerstörer her?

Ist es ein Boss drop oder random drop oder wie der Feuerstuhl erst ab einem bestimmten Ruf bei einer bestimmten Fraktion zu erwerben?

Vielleicht weiß es ja einer von euch


----------



## Frostwyrmer (11. Dezember 2010)

Ist das nicht das Item für die Starcraft II Collectors Edition?
Wenn nicht, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es die Itembezeichnung für den Minideathwing aus der Cata CE ist, vielleicht auch n Item ausm Blizzshop...

Aber ich tippe immernoch schwer auf die SC CE...


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Item für die Starcraft II Collectors Edition?
> Wenn nicht, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es die Itembezeichnung für den Minideathwing aus der Cata CE ist, vielleicht auch n Item ausm Blizzshop...
> 
> Aber ich tippe immernoch schwer auf die SC CE...




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Das Ding gibts in Dalaran beim Goblin Engineering Lehrer. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVqUdSj2hdk


----------



## Thuzur (15. Dezember 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> Das Ding gibts in Dalaran beim Goblin Engineering Lehrer.
> 
> ...




Ein Moderator der flamed?
Naja, jedes Forum bekommt die Moderatoren, die es verdient... ^^

Das Zitat von Dieter Nuhr ist zwar (auch in diesem Fall) richtig. Aber ein Moderator sollte sich soetwas imho verkneifen.


----------



## Ademos14 (15. Dezember 2010)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Ein Moderator der flamed?
> Naja, jedes Forum bekommt die Moderatoren, die es verdient... ^^
> 
> Das Zitat von Dieter Nuhr ist zwar (auch in diesem Fall) richtig. Aber ein Moderator sollte sich soetwas imho verkneifen.



Ich habs auch erst zweimal lesen müssen bis ichs wirklich geglaubt habe was er da geschrieben hat.^^


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nich geflamed. kA was ihr euch da wieder reindenkt =)


----------



## Frostwyrmer (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehme das mal als Kritik auf... Aber ich werds mir merken^^
Wenn ich das meinen Kumpels erzähle... die werden sich totlachen =D

btw, ich wollte ja auch nur helfen


----------



## Trinkgut (17. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es noch weitere Cataclysm-Rezepte, die es nicht beim Lehrer in SW gibt?


----------



## Kornblume (14. Januar 2011)

... was "kann" denn der persönliche Weltenzerstörer?

Sieht der nur cool aus, oder ist der wie ein hunterpet auch gegen gegner einsetzbar?


----------



## Totebone (14. Januar 2011)

Kornblume schrieb:


> ... was "kann" denn der persönliche Weltenzerstörer?
> 
> Sieht der nur cool aus, oder ist der wie ein hunterpet auch gegen gegner einsetzbar?


Ein ganz normales Haustier^^


----------



## Silmark (15. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab nich geflamed. kA was ihr euch da wieder reindenkt =)




Nichts weiter, nur eine Feststellung die zeigt das Kritik üben und Kritik einstecken, immer noch 2 paar Schuhe sind und
beide Schuhe passen dir leider nicht


----------



## Earthfighter (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo 
Ich war gerade beim Gobliningilehrer in Dalaran der hat den Bauplan im Angebot Ich kann ihn aber nicht lernen. Kann das eventuell daran liegen das ich Gnomeningi bin?
Wobei ich dachte, das die Spezialisierungen aufgehoben wurden
Gruß
Earth


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2011)

Earthfighter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich war gerade beim Gobliningilehrer in Dalaran der hat den Bauplan im Angebot Ich kann ihn aber nicht lernen. Kann das eventuell daran liegen das ich Gnomeningi bin?
> Wobei ich dachte, das die Spezialisierungen aufgehoben wurden
> Gruß
> Earth



Ja die wurden aufgehoben...allerdings nur beim Schmied, beim Lederer und beim Schneider. Ingis und Alchimisten haben weiterhin eine Spezialisierung (Lehrer für Spezialisierungsquest Ingi bei Horde: Goblin: http://de.wowhead.com/quest=3526 ; Gnom: http://de.wowhead.com/quest=3635)


----------



## Grushdak (24. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth,

Dein Postanfang hat aber schon das Niveau manch dagewesener Flames hier im Forum - bzw. ist provozierend.
Der Poster, den Du quotet hast, hat einfach nur ne Frage gestellt und eingeräumt, das er evtl. nicht richtig liegst.

Ich deute Dein Post auch eher so ... <Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, Fresse halten> (von daher stammt auch der Wortlaut.

Naja, vielleicht meintest Du ja auch eher ironisch <Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, fragt man halt>. 
Wobei, das glaube ich bei Deinem Post, völlig ohne Ironieanzeichen eher nicht.

Antworte das nächste Mal einfach höflicher oder lass es ganz.! P
Melden geht ja bei Moderatoren leider nicht - soviel zu Demokratie. ^^

greetz


----------

